# Novak 1300+ Rotors



## Shake&Bake (Jan 31, 2010)

Are these rotors worth the extra money when you buy a Balistic? How much of a difference dose it actually make?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Shake&Bake said:


> Are these rotors worth the extra money when you buy a Ballistic? How much of a difference does it actually make?


It does make a difference if you match the rotor with the stator.
Something about 100% stator saturation with the rotor.

Who wants to buy 10 rotors and dyno motors all day?

On the higher winds motors such as a 21.5 a low number rotor is better for top-end.(more RPM)
I heard of guys putting there rotors in a oven to demagnetize them. :freak:

I think with the Tekin or Mamba ESC you can do more with speed with dynamic timing at different Rpm points.

So, with the lower wind motors (7.5) it does makes a difference.


----------

